# Spiele-Topseller bei Amazon: PC-Spieler greifen zu Anno 2070, Konsolenspieler zu Assassin's Creed: Revelations [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Spiele-Topseller bei Amazon: PC-Spieler greifen zu Anno 2070, Konsolenspieler zu Assassin's Creed: Revelations [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Spiele-Topseller bei Amazon: PC-Spieler greifen zu Anno 2070, Konsolenspieler zu Assassin's Creed: Revelations [Anzeige]


----------



## Manner1a (17. Dezember 2011)

@ "Und welches Spiel raubt Ihnen derzeit den Schlaf?"

Ja gar keines . Heute spielen anteilmäßig viel mehr Leute als früher. Außerdem ist die Grafik salonfähig geworden, so dass es an sicht nichts Besonderes mehr ist, zu spielen (obwohl je nach Bedürfnissen die Spiele ja immer besser werden). 

Mich bringt um den Schlaf die Arbeit, Frauen und das Streben nach Wohlstand und Frieden für alle.


----------



## derP4computer (17. Dezember 2011)

> Und welches Spiel raubt Ihnen derzeit den Schlaf?


Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir noch zu Weihnachten dieses Jahr eine Sandy Bridge zu kaufen.


> Nutzen Sie die Kommentarfunktion.


Das ist zwar kein Spiel, aber eine gute Grundlage.


----------

